# (S)uche Bilder von Zaskar mit roten Elox-Teilen



## Rahbari (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,

habe einen 97er Zaskar-Rahmen (ball-burnished, Non-LE) mit den originalen weinroten Decals. Das hat mich auf die Idee gebracht, den Rahmen mit roten Elox-Teilen (Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Steuersatz, Schnellspanner, evtl. Kurbeln bzw. Kurbelschrauben). Habe auch schon ein paar Teile bestellt...

Bevor ich mich nun endgültig in Unkosten stürze, würde ich gerne noch ein paar Bilder von polierten Alu-Rahmen und rotem Elox-Zeugs interessieren. Bisher habe ich nur dieses Xizang von Versus gefunden, was ich aber mit Blick auf den Titan-Ton und die dünnen Rohre nicht so repräsentativ für einen Zaskar-Aufbau halte.







Kann jemand noch mit weiteren Bildern helfen?

Besten Dank!


----------



## Splatter666 (17. Oktober 2011)

Moin!

Ich kann nur mit schwarz-rot dienen...





Ciao, Splat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (17. Oktober 2011)

Eher dezent: Nokon in rot. steuersatz, die rote speiche von den SLR, rote alu schrauben bei den V-brakes


----------



## Kruko (17. Oktober 2011)

Bitte schön

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/10296


----------



## Rahbari (18. Oktober 2011)

@ GT-Heini:

schöne Bilder von einem schönen Rad! Die roten 97er Decals würden m.E. aber noch besser kommen, da sie das Rot in Sattelstütze, Nabe und Gabel wiederaufnehmen.

@ Cad2:
Die roten Brems-/Schaltzüge sind ja toll!! Wo bekommt man die her?

Was haltet ihr von einer Judy FSX als Gabel? Hat rote Decals und kann ggf. mit ner schönen roten Brücke getunt werden (zumal die Brücken wohl ohnehin Probleme machen). Das Grau des Carbons würde zu der 950er XTR-Gruppe und dem Rot gut passen. Eine schwarze Gabel wäre wohl zu kontrastreich. Die schwarze, matte Syncros Hardcore Stütze, die ich mal reingesteckt habe, gefällt mir jedenfalls nicht so gut.

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Cad2 (18. Oktober 2011)

Rahbari schrieb:


> @ Cad2:
> Die roten Brems-/Schaltzüge sind ja toll!! Wo bekommt man die her?



http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...kon-Set-Schaltung-MTB-Tourenraeder::8648.html

gibts in verschiedenen farben.


----------



## Maternus (19. Oktober 2011)

Auf meiner Seite gibt es auch ein Zaskar mit ein paar roten Teilen.
http://classic-mtb.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=12&Itemid=12


----------



## versus (21. Oktober 2011)

rotes zaskar mit roten teilen hätte ich auch zu bieten 




GT_wb_zaskar-96_wunsch2 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Maternus (21. Oktober 2011)

Alter Schwede


----------



## Rahbari (21. Oktober 2011)

Habe noch weitere Bilder gefunden, die mich bestärken, das Projekt so weiter zu verfolgen.





(c) Morfeus





(C) GT Heini









(C) Chad Chambers

Gerade das letzte Rad kommt meinem Projekt recht nahe - vielleicht sogar zu nahe?


----------



## Chat Chambers (22. Oktober 2011)

hast ein sehr altes Bild rausgefischt...so siehts seit letztem Jahr aus









nicht zum nachahmen geeignet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann Dir da nur mit einen Blau/Roten Tequesta weiterhelfen.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (26. Oktober 2011)

another red Zaskar just red ano GT hubs and fork


----------



## MUD´doc (26. Oktober 2011)

-Warning! Offtopic-
@bvarnfullagts
The green one 
Can you upload a pic of this one in your photo album?
Thx and greetings


----------



## Rahbari (26. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Bilder, Leute!

Wie Ihr dem Bild entnehmen könnt, werde ich das Ganze mal ausprobieren...


----------



## laxerone (26. Oktober 2011)

silber rot ist SCHÖN:


----------



## bvarnfullagts (27. Oktober 2011)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> -Warning! Offtopic-
> @bvarnfullagts
> The green one
> Can you upload a pic of this one in your photo album?
> Thx and greetings



Done!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (31. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal ein sehr schlechtes Bild vom Zwischenstand. 






Die restlichen Teile, insbes. eine komplette 950er XTR und Smoke/Dart-Blackwalls sind da. Muss nur mal Zeit finden...


----------



## Bullfighter (31. Oktober 2011)

Rahbari schrieb:


> .... Muss nur mal Zeit finden...



Wieso hast du es so eilig? 
Der Winter hat noch nicht mal angefangen


----------

